# Immersion and Trust training question



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

So I recently read the immersion training and trust training guides. I do have one question that I didn't see addressed (although I may have just missed it). The training will most likely be taking place in the bathroom rather than my bedroom, where the cage will be, because the bathroom will be easier to rat proof and clean. Will my rats behave in my room and their cage area if I'm only training in the bathroom at first? Eventually I'll be training in my bedroom as well, but I want to start somewhere with fewer hazards and clean-up problems. I'm not sure if they'll adjust their behaviour according to location. For example, with horses, they'll often behave at home but then act up when they're at a different barn or an unfamiliar situation. Do I have to worry about 'conditional authority' based on where I train my rats?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I personally don't think the place immersion or trust training is done will effect your relationship with your rats.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Okay, great. Thank you for answering!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I second this. Don't get me wrong, horses are smart, but rats are a bit better at being flexible. I've worked with both. Horses need a lot more direction since you're on their backs.

Also, you can't really boss a rat around. Granted, I use natural horsemanship techniques, so things are a little different.

The only difference for locations is indoors vs outdoors, and seeing as you've never had rats before, the outdoors thing doesn't even need to be on your radar yet.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, the outdoors thing is definitely not happening with my first pair. I'd probably freak the rats out by how much I'd be panicking. But as long as there's no indoor vs indoor problem, I think I'll be fine. Mostly I don't want to have rats that behave perfectly in the (mostly) indestructible bathroom and then start chewing up books and digging through my mattress once they're free to run around in my room.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Rats love to explore and part of exploring is testing everything, including you and your patience, out. They will taste and chew things and try to get inside things. You will have to work out ways of protecting your things from the rats and protecting the rats from your things. Some of us do teach our rats the word "no" just like we do our dogs, cats and kids and with about the same consistency of result. They often listen when they want to, just like our other kids, fur or otherwise.


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't really have a problem with the rats testing me, that's a natural part of any pet trying to find out who the leader of the pack is. And any living creature will try your patience at some point or another. Teaching them 'no' will probably be a good step. Of course there's never a guarantee that it will work, but isn't that just like a kid? Most of my stuff isn't within chewing range, and the stuff that is should be dealt with fairly easily.


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

What I do that had great results is to open your cage and let your rats come to you. Don't touch or pick them up until they are comfortable enough to walk on you and know that it's safe to do so, put them in control for awhile but it's your decision to do whatever you feel is best


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Hmm, that's a good idea. Training has to be as much on the animal's parts as the human's. I have a lot to learn about reading body language and getting to recognize signs of distress and discomfort. Since these girls will be my first pair, I do kind of want to take things slow and at the rats' pace.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Some of the body language I've learned:

If my rats 'hug' the ground, they are catious and/or afraid. 
Chattering teeth is usually a good sign, like a cat purring. 
Rats have 'fear' poop. When you bring them home, for a few days in their new environment. Don't be surprised if they poop on you! It's only temporary until they feel comfortable. 
Preening can mean they are thinking things over. It looks like very brief moments of spontaneous grooming. It's like the kind of thing we do when we're in deep thought, like tapping a pencil or biting on your lip. They might be trying to make up their minds about you being a good person. Just let them think for a moment.
If they walk on you, run all over you, this is also good. If they groom you, even better. 
Strange as it may seem, if they dribble on you, that's probably the best indicator that they've accepted you! They are marking you as one of their pack!


----------



## Robyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I'd read about the chattering teeth and preening, but not the others. And it's a good thing if they dribble? Gotta say that I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol. Rats, where if they pee, they're pleased.


----------

